# Where can I purchase Tweeters for KEF Q900



## sonixpc (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello Everybody,

A friend of mine has four - KEF Q900 tower Speakers, He got them connected through an emotiva amplifier XPA-5 (200wpc) and he says he might blown away the tweeters on his last listening because he's not listening any highs on the music. I'm sure that's what happened because he likes to play music at very loud volumes and host parties.

Where can I get them ?, he's not in USA so the idea is to order them online and I handle the shipping overseas.
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

sonixpc said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> A friend of mine has four - KEF Q900 tower Speakers, He got them connected through an emotiva amplifier XPA-5 (200wpc) and he says he might blown away the tweeters on his last listening because he's not listening any highs on the music. I'm sure that's what happened because he likes to play music at very loud volumes and host parties.
> 
> ...


First, there are no separate tweeters in the Q900 which employs a Uni-Q driver with the tweeter element mounted coaxially. Second, I think it is unlikely that they can be obtained from anyone but KEF. Inquire of them.


----------



## sonixpc (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks kal, I guess you're right, I suspected form the beggining this UNI-Q Driver was a whole piece.

I'll contact KEF, Do you know their support email ?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

sonixpc said:


> Thanks kal, I guess you're right, I suspected form the beggining this UNI-Q Driver was a whole piece.
> 
> I'll contact KEF, Do you know their support email ?


Not off hand.


----------



## FJR (Jul 5, 2012)

PM me for the email I have for their parts person.


----------



## sonixpc (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks I just PM you


----------

